# anyone using backup for BSNL modem



## iinfi (Apr 8, 2012)

i m planning to get a bsnl broadband in bangalore...
we have frequent powercuts and i dont want the BB to go down. i am always online on my laptop which has a battery backup of 5-6 hrs.... 
is anyone using a power battery backup for BSNL modem. any suggestions. 
i dont want to spend 12-18k on an inverter.

thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2012)

For modem alone, any basic inverter from a local shop should do. 
how much do you want to spend max?


----------



## iinfi (Apr 8, 2012)

not more than 5k .... sud be enough to charge my lappy n also run the modem ....will check a few local chaps ...


----------



## thatsashok (Apr 8, 2012)

@OP sorry for hijack

I also have the same problem. I have power cut at home from 8am so cannot book IRCTC tickets when I need tatkal. 

Will a Basic UPS do the job ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes. Get something like Intex 1KVA @Rs.1800. Gives a lot of backup to even PC's so obviously a modem alone wont be able to strain it 

A APC 600 VA at around same price is also enough


----------



## jineship (Jan 20, 2013)

iinfi said:


> i m planning to get a bsnl broadband in bangalore...
> we have frequent powercuts and i dont want the BB to go down. i am always online on my laptop which has a battery backup of 5-6 hrs....
> is anyone using a power battery backup for BSNL modem. any suggestions.
> i dont want to spend 12-18k on an inverter.
> ...



hi
i have made a circuit with battery and auto cutoff for 9 volt dc adsl modem /wifi can work for 10 hours or more,can contact me if you need ,i am from bangalore


----------

